# Led light suggestions ?



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I would like to add another set of LED lights to my truck. The rear window is factory tinted. My first choice is to install them on the interrior. Has anyone any experience with trying this, which ones Led lights are just bad and which ones shine ( flash ) through nicely?

Thanks,


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

Most of the second and third generation LED's will shine through nicely. We have (and like) Whelen TIR 3 units. They are very low draw, small footprint, and very bright.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

scottl - if you have the money i would look into a Whelen Slimlighter Led Dashlights .. they come with optional bail bracket to mount to your headliner .... w/ amber color they are bright as hell .... my local F/D has one in back of a truck with tint windows and the red still can be seen good .. just my .002


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a 911EP 4 LED light and it is bright through my limo tint in the back. If you want the best and brightest LED available, get the Whelen Talon.  It will run about $225 but it is beyond bright. Also check the Whelen TIR3's.......just stay away from Sho-Me!


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks! There are so many Led products - none of them rated and the vendors never respond to an email :-(


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I got some cheapos on Ebay for about $30 bucks. Came with two 15" by 1/2" inch lights with about 20 LEDS, cigarette lighter plugs with 3 function switch, off-flash-on (steady). The first thing I noticed was the cords were too short for what I wanted, but to hang up at the top of the rear window they should reach. I put mine in the space under the tailgate and above the bumper. Secondly, one of the plugs was no good, so I ran a 15 foot extension wire from both lights to the good plug, and they work awesome. Only they flash simultaneaously instead of on their own flasher. It is a pretty fast four-flash though, just like the commercial units. For the money I couldnt pass them up, and even though I had a couple problems and had to do some work, it's $30 bucks! They are extremely bright, tucked out of the way to protect them, and only time will tell if they will stand up to the weather. They are supposedly interior/exterior, but we'll see. I just wanted something out back because my truck is so long, my roof beacon is about 10 feet down the driveway still when my rearend is backing into a road. But for rear window interior use I think they'd be perfect, real slim so they dont block your view. I almost put mine inside, but it would have been close to the roof beacon. I never have any luck making links, but I will find the guys Ebay seller ID and post it below in a minute, so you can check it out.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Ebay seller ID-
led_warehouse


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I ended up buying two of the SLULTRA leds by Nova. I was planning on mounting them on the outside back of my cab but, just didn't want to drill the holes. So, I mounted them on the inside back window. The window has stock tinting from GM. Units probably only lost 15% brightness but, they still are very visible through the tint. Definite eye catcher when on.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Have leds all over my vehicle, inside out side. There the best thing since sliced bread, day night fog doesn't matter. you cant beat the power draw, oh yea what power draw. Whats so wrong with sho-me products?


----------



## WOOFSPLOW (Sep 17, 2003)

I was always worried about flash back into the cab with interior mounted lights - thought it would become distracting.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

The one's I put do cause some flash back or illumination on the read window. It does not seem to really bother me unless I look right into the immediate few inches where they are mounted. ( if that makes sence )


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

I'll try and see if I can Take a Pic of the inside of my truck at night with them on and get them posted, there red but youll get the drift. I've got two red ledsin the head liner and a red clear on the dash. LED's of coarse.


----------



## scaper27 (Nov 5, 2005)

I got some lights off Ebay years ago. They are flashing Led Strobes. They plug in the lighter. They work great and are raelly bright. I think they were $50 each.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

POPO4995;278433 said:


> I have a 911EP 4 LED light and it is bright through my limo tint in the back. If you want the best and brightest LED available, get the Whelen Talon.  It will run about $225 but it is beyond bright. Also check the Whelen TIR3's.......just stay away from Sho-Me!


WHY stay away from Show-Me??


----------



## scaper27 (Nov 5, 2005)

sho-me is not bright enough or not as bright as the whelen and others, trust me


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

scaper27;333799 said:


> sho-me is not bright enough or not as bright as the whelen and others, trust me


I don't know where you got your info from, but I disagree. I know someone who has this bar http://www.sirennet.com/ab12-1224-000.html and it is bright as all heck... infact we both think it is brighter than my dual 4j strobes are. Infact, I was so impressed, I ordered one myself and I'm waiting for delivery now


----------



## scaper27 (Nov 5, 2005)

no problem.I am just telling you my experience


----------

